# Centipede Soil Sample Results



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I finally got around to doing soil samples of my centipede lawn and have posted the results below. There isn't a lot of talk on centipede on here but I'm hoping some will chime in with experience. The back yard actually looks much better than the front as I sprayed some Dismiss and MSM late last year and got too heavy handed. Do the recommendations from LSU look ok?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont know much about centipede. I think it likes low nitrogen, and slightly acidic soils. I'm outside my comfort zone with recommendations for your soil.

Yes you are low in P and K. I'm assuming their recommendations are for the entire year. If so, I think it might be too much nitrogen for centipede. I would use Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) to help push the pH lower.

I google search this info that describes how much nitrogen to use and not to use too much P at once. https://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/plantanswers/turf/publications/centipede.html


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

With that test, I would be applying the Ammonium Sulfate and no P at all. Yes to the K. Centipede thrives in acidic, low Phosphorus soils. Raising P levels can cause the Centipede to decline from the P interfering with micronutrients. Centipede is a grass that I know turns purple if K is inadequate. Note this because in other grasses, purpling suggests P deficiency.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback @Greendoc. I have purple blades everywhere in the front lawn even now with it dormant.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Treat centipede with Vitamin G(lyphosphate) until the infestation is eliminated and resod with Zoysia


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

@SCGrassMan you don't know how much that has crossed my mind. I have a small patch of palisades zoysia in the front that I would love to finish out.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'll tell you what I've told other people. I've hammered centipede with every chemical and fertilizer out there, cut it low with sharp blades, etc and it never looks better than just pretty good. It's the same price as every other sod out there, I really have no idea why people put it in. ALL of the new housing developments here use it, and it's awful and prone to insects.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Centipede is a coarse, rough grass. It will never get tight and fine. 5/8" Centipede does not look as good as 1/2" Empire. I know @bigmks gave up on his and went Zoysia.


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

How did you go about getting a soil test from the ag center?


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

reauxl tigers said:


> How did you go about getting a soil test from the ag center?


I just used ziploc bags and printed the form from online. It only took a week or so from the time I sent it off to get results.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Centipede is a coarse, rough grass. It will never get tight and fine. 5/8" Centipede does not look as good as 1/2" Empire. I know @bigmks gave up on his and went Zoysia.


Yes and no turning back. I also invested into a reel mower. Wish I could have done my backyard with zosia too , but I'm broke! Pictures will be on the way soon!


----------

